# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  ¿quien es el mejor mago de todos los tiempos?

## edrot

hola.
Primero que nada no encontre nada parecido pero pienso que si uviera un post parecido por antiguedad tal ves no importaria que se reescriva.

Un dia me puse a pensar no conosco bien bien la historia de la magia pero segun yo uno de los ilusionistas más imprecionanates que han existido y tal ves el más popular a nivel mundial es Harry Houdini pero

¿Es el el mejor de todos los tiempos? o 

¿Para ustedes y en especial para los que conoscan mas de magia quien es el mejor mago o ilusionista que haya existido en la historia?

Este me parecio un tema muy interesante a discutir así que les agradecería mucho el tiempo que dediquen a este tema

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues sí, esto ya está repetido. Y no una si no muchas veces.

Una de ellas dije quien para mi ha sido el mejor de toda la historia de la humanidad y aún no ha sido superado:

Jesucristo  :302:

----------


## edrot

bueno, te digo el unico post "reciente" que encontre y creo que tu lo responidste eidanyoson era entre Criss Angel y David Blaine.  :07: 

pensandolo bien y la verdad no quiero meterme en una discusion religiosa pero a Jesucristo no lo creo poder considerar como mago, por que para empezar el no se presentava como mago sino como el hijo de Dios, y la fe hace a muchos creer en eso, así que creo que preferiría que me contesten el nombre de magos que se allan precentado como tal y no de otra forma.

 :302:  Pero gracias por responder eidanyoson

----------


## Coloclom

Mago de Oz sirve? Sino Merlín supongo.

A pesar de que es un tema superrepetido, y que no lleva a ningún lado, te has preguntado si es posible comparar a magos de distintas ramas mágicas?

No, no lo creo.

Y te has preguntado si es posible comparar a magos de hace un siglo, con magos actuales que disponen de tecnología punta?

Umm, no, no lo creo.

No le veo sentido a lanzar esa pregunta al aire, una vez más, y pedir respuestas que no harán más que encontrarse.

Y en cuanto al mago citado... pues no sé, pero como mago creo que nunca ha estado al nivel de los grandes.

----------


## Voidmain

> Una de ellas dije quien para mi ha sido el mejor de toda la historia de la humanidad y aún no ha sido superado:
> Jesucristo


Recuerdo ese hilo. Que si la multiplicación de los panes y los peces, caminar sobre las aguas...

Pero bueno, vamos al tema. Me toca dar el sermón  :117: 

Edrot, aparte de que como te ha comentado eidanyoson éste tema se ha tratado varias veces, la pregunta no tiene demasiado sentido.
No existe un organismo oficial que regule un ranking de magos. Por tanto es dificil obtener datos objetivos.
Si pides opinion personal, obtendrás información poco válida. 

Partamos de la premisa siguiente: Para poder juzgar a un mago hace falta verlo actuar. En video... pues vale. Pero mejor en vivo.
Si ves actuar a varios magos, podrás compararlos y decir: "Éste mago es el mejor de los 5".
Como JAMÁS en tu vida vas a poder ver a TODOS los magos del mundo, ni tú ni nadie, resulta difícil que se responda a tu pregunta de forma aceptable.

Ya se lo que estás pensando: "¿Y si encontrase un duendecillo en el bosque que a cambio de algún oscuro favor me concediese la inmortalidad?.
Es un buen argumento. Pero por desgracia vivir eternamente no te permitiría ver actuar a los magos del pasado. Todos aquellos que nunca fueron registrados en video escaparían a tu juicio.

Sí, sí, sí. Lo se. Siendo inmortal, tendrías tiempo de estudiar, aprender, y tras ello construir una máquina del tiempo para regresar al pasado. En caso de que lo logres, seguirían habiendo varios problemas por solventar. No tienes memoria infinita, necesitas un critero para realizar las comparaciones lo más justamente posible. Y debes localizar a todos lo magos de la historia, que no es poca cosa. 

Además, sólo con lograr la inmortalidad y echarle ganas, ya te digo yo quien sería el mejor mago de la historia: edrot.

A lo que iba. Preguntar "Quién es el mejor lo-que-sea de la historia" es un sinsentido. Se hable de magia, música, cine... nadie te dará una respuesta objetiva. Sólo conclusiones de lo que ellos hayan experimentado, o de las referencias que posean.
Lo que me lleva a preguntarte: ¿Porqué ese interés por los gustos de la gente?. 
Si es simple curiosidad, no estaría de más que concretases un poquitirriquititín tu pregunta. Hay muchas ramas en la magia, y formas de presentarla. Es más, se debate mucho sobre si ciertos personajes son magos o no.
Así que hale, a discurrir un rato y reformular la pregunta  :Wink1: 

P.D: 



> Este me parecio un tema muy interesante a discutir así que les agradecería mucho el tiempo que dediquen a este tema


De nada  :302: 

P.D2: Mi respuesta es la versión extendida de la de Coloclom  :Rofl:

----------


## edrot

bueno si, lo acepto y les agradesco

fue demasiado abierta esta pregunta por lo que he decidido seguir sus consejos me voy a meter a otros foros para aprender  un poco mas y despues de un tiempo y cuando tenga la información necesaria voy a abrir otra discución pero mas concreta y en lo posible mas facil de responder de forma valida hasta entonces saludos a todos.

----------


## Moss

> bueno si, lo acepto y les agradesco
> 
> fue demasiado abierta esta pregunta por lo que he decidido seguir sus consejos me voy a meter a otros foros para aprender un poco mas y despues de un tiempo y cuando tenga la información necesaria voy a abrir otra discución pero mas concreta y en lo posible mas facil de responder de forma valida hasta entonces saludos a todos.


 
Aquí siempre tendrás las puerts abiertas. Te esperamos.

----------


## mayico

moss jejejee, espero no confundirme pero creo que no se refiere a ir a otro foro de nombre xxxxxx, sino a ir a otros apartados de este foro, jeje, o eso creo.

----------


## edrot

> moss jejejee, espero no confundirme pero creo que no se refiere a ir a otro foro de nombre xxxxxx, sino a ir a otros apartados de este foro, jeje, o eso creo.


 
efectivamente

me refería a otras partes del foro, a lo que me refiero es que me meteré a otros posts e investigaré más para poder concretizar mis preguntas y discuciónes de forma valida  :001 005:

----------


## jjmontoliu

Creo que podría ser Bartolomeo Bosco,el típico mago que no solo era encima del escenario,sino que fué durante toda su vida

----------


## Moss

> efectivamente
> 
> me refería a otras partes del foro, a lo que me refiero es que me meteré a otros posts e investigaré más para poder concretizar mis preguntas y discuciónes de forma valida


Saaaaabia respuesta.

La verdad, me alegro. Un saludo, o dos. :Wink1:

----------


## Luis Vicente

Sin coñas, cada época ha tenido el mejor mago, es decir, no el más popular, sino el que más influencia ha tenido en épocas posteriores.

Y desde el siglo XIX han sido: En primer lugar el francés Robert Houdin, es el más importante de todos los tiempos modernos, con más de 100 años de influencia. Muchas de sus creaciones aún se siguen presentado y elevó la magia de un nivel de segundo orden de la calle a los teatros. Hoffzinser, por su concepto de la construcción. Houdini (que copió el nombre del francés) , por su originalidad y su buen hacer en venderse a la prensa como nadie. Erdnase, proque lo tomó como modelo Vernon y revolucionó el concepto de la magia de cerca en la finura ténica. Vernon, por todas us creaciones y su "toque", además es el mago mas influyente en la magia de cerca actual. Marlo, porque "lo inventó todo " en magia con cartas . D. Cooperfield, por su contribución al espectáculo de TV y magia a lo bestia.

Y para mí, nuestro maestro Juan Tamariz. Una vida dedicada a la magia, un artista superlativo, un gran creador, un gran formador, un gran teórico. si fuera americano estaría en los altares.

----------


## edrot

muchas gracias por la respuesta Luis Vicente creo que puedo aprender mucho investigando a todos esos personajes por que hacepto que hay unos que no conocía, así que gracias por responder

----------


## maraboto

Harry haudini de antes

de aora

CrissAngel..!! xD o yo  :117:  jajajajjaja

----------


## kenenmael

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO no se... por que está bastante dificil la pregunta tomando en cuenta lo que decía colocom y otros...  pero si estoy de acuerdo a que se puede contestar según los gustos (aunque la respuesta no sería a cual es el mejor mago.. sino cual mago tiene es el preferido en por la generalidad de los que contesten) 

Para mí: la respuesta más acertada es la de de Luís Vicente en especial en el último párrafo.

----------


## KOTKIN

hola, como dijo edrot, efectivamente Houdini es popular a nivel mundial, aunque sin ninguna duda el mago más popular que existe a nivel mundial es David Copperfield, es el mayor publicista de nuestro arte, y eso es mucho decir... Tiene verdaderas obras de arte en grandes ilusiones, pero el problema es que ha quien no le gusten las grandes ilusiones, quiza no le guste Copperfield, pero no es question de que no le guste Copperfield, es question de que no le gustan las grandes ilusiones.

Además, El título de "El mejor mago del mundo" es un título muy difícil. En mí opinión, NO EXISTE EL MEJOR MAGO DEL MUNDO, ES QUESTIÓN DE GUSTOS, y existen muchos grandes magos actualmente, al igual los ha habido en todas las épocas. Además, el saber quien es el mejor mago del mundo, supondría haber visto TODOS los existentes en el planeta!!!!. Y sobretodo hemos de pensar siempre en que habra grandes magos y que no son famosos.

Hay una frase muy bonita que dijo en alguna ocasión alguien del foro hace años ya, no se quien era... que decia algo así como que para él: cualquiera que haga magia BIEN, ya es un gran mago. Y es cierto, porque si tu te trabajas bien una rutina y la sabes hacer de maravilla, la haces al publico, y el publico la disfruta, has sido un gran mago...

----------


## KOTKIN

LOS SINETO!!! hacia tiempo que el post estaba inactivo y me he dado cuenta ahora después de haber publicado el mensage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

